# Shadow Does Not Like Pugs



## Susabelle (Oct 7, 2014)

I really don't want to laugh at his hatred of pugs, but to be honest I'm not that fond of them myself. I wonder if it is the smushed up face? They look bizarre to me, has he met bulldogs? So far Bonnie has no issue with other dog breeds, although Boxers make her nervous... but that is because the neighbor's came through the fence at her when she was very little. 

Did Shadow have a bad experience with a pug?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Well if it's any consolation, my almost 3 year old boy, Lexx, also does not care for pugs!! Loves everything else though. 

It's kind of funny because the owners of the daycare he goes to have 5 pugs!! 

He doesn't get aggressive with them, he just chooses not to have anything to do with them. Thought maybe it was because of their noses but he has no issues with boxers or bulldogs.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

The only thing I can think of is that two pugs live next door to my in-laws. They bark at him through the fence, but that's about it. He goes bananas at them though - growling threw the fence, loud barking, snarling - just insane. Not sure what those two idiots said to him. Wish I spoke dog. lol

He's friends with a boxer - no issues there. He's also been friends with a french bulldog and regular bulldog - also no problems. My in-laws have a puggle, totally no issue there either. 

I've just never seen him react like this - I'm afraid he's going to try to attack if I don't have a good grip on him - and I don't want something to happen when he's with the dog walker (though I've advised of the no-pug rule).


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Max does not like pugs either.


Max


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Poor pugs...they have such a hard time even breathing. Maybe the snorting and panting sounds like an attack is next? 

The only one Griffey has seen was a four-pound girl in puppy class and he found her fascinating in a "what ARE you" kind of way.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

I had to laugh at the thread title as I totally understand. One of my boys, Charlie, doesn't like Bichon Frise in particular! Its so odd!


----------



## maypoles (Dec 22, 2014)

My dog hates pugs too, as well as English and French bulldogs. I've read the theory several places - and believe it's the case for my dog - that the wide set of these breeds' shoulders and the particular confident-looking gait they have can read as aggressive to other dogs when it's not. It's a similar thing with very pointed ears or cropped tails, the latter of which can confuse non verbal communication between dogs.

My dog doesn't mind Boston Terriers as much as the breeds listed above, but their shoulders are much narrower/in proportion.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Some dogs don't like my dog, Griffin, because of his size. Dogs whose owners _*swear *_their dogs are always friendly snarl at him (although he is a total sweetheart). Griff is a Newfoundand.

NewfieMom


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Pug-gate continued today. This morning - said hello to the neighbor's pug - played together (both leashed), everything was great. Normal Shadow. 

Walk him into town - says hello to and sniffs another golden - happy as a clam. 

Half a block later, two pugs coming so I pull him over to the side of the sidewalk and ask him to sit to let them go by. The woman lets them start coming at him - they're making noise (not growling - just the "pug breathing" - lol). I said he's funky around pugs and would prefer not - she lets them keep coming. Shadow starts lunging at them, teeth showing, snarling, barking - I pull him back. Woman gives me the stink eye complaining they are girls and he shouldn't do that - then her husband let's their third dog (not quite sure what he was - mutt of some kind - bigger) - walk over as I'm trying to pull Shadow away and calm him down. :doh:

They then proceeded to glare at me as they walked away - turning around to glare several times. 

Another half a block later - Shadow says hello to a golden doodle puppy - no issues. Back to normal. 

:doh:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

ShadowGolden said:


> Has anyone ever had their dog just totally hate another breed for no rhyme or reason?


No, but for some reason Husky's and Malamutes hate my Goldens, strange. I like those breeds so my dogs never read into it. Rarely have met Pugs as they don't walk for miles as we do but never a problem when we have when they grunt away trying to breathe. Corgies are cool as the King Charles Cavaliers we have met. Those dogs seem so over the top happy they must poop rainbows.

It is the owner not the breed that makes a dog.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

My best friend and her husband have a lot of "wolfie" dogs. I didn't know, at first, if they (my friends-not their dogs) were really going to take to Griffin. He isn't their "type". I love their Malamutes and wolf hybrids, though. They all get along very well with Griffin, too. Even the neurotic male Malamute who wants to kill their male Pit Bull but was afraid of their Silkie chicken (who weighed less than 1 pound).

NewfieMom


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Dogs are weird - perhaps it's just like people - some groups just don't get along. I just feel bad when I'm walking him and he goes nuts like that. Getting glared at doesn't feel great - though I'm more focused on keeping him calm.


----------

